
The term innovation emerged to fill a void of social progress - bootload
https://aeon.co/essays/innovation-is-overvalued-maintenance-often-matters-more
======
bootload
source:
[https://twitter.com/aeonmag/status/718242114803474434](https://twitter.com/aeonmag/status/718242114803474434)

